# Hello Everyone I'm Brand New Here!



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello to all. I just found this fantastic and interesting site and really look forward to conversing on here in the future! Im a fairly normal happily married women who looks forward to hearing interesting opinions and comments on topics on here.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Welcome. A woman with a dollar sign in her name may not be the best username to select. Just saying.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Welcome. A woman with a dollar sign in her name may not be the best username to select. Just saying.


Oops that was supposed to be a regular S!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

